# Whats the one saw that you will never get rid of



## DSS (Apr 10, 2010)

and why?

Be honest now. If its a mini mac, say so and tell us why.
Got a really good deal
Got you out of a scrape
Sentimental reasons
Lets hear it

Mine is my John deere 55v. The farmer I worked for when I was a kid bought one. It was the first big saw I ever ran and the first one with a/v.
Man, I thought that was some saw.
I know, I know, its not big. But when you go from an old worn out pioneer 1073 to that, when you're 14 years old, it seemed HUGE!!!!!
LOL

That saw got destroyed in a john deere tractor vs. john deere chainsaw battle and I never laid eyes on another one for a long time.
Then a couple of years ago I spied one in a local classified ad.
Damn near cut the wheel studs off my old truck getting to the guys house.
Saw was in really good shape, must have been on a shelf for 30 years or so.......

I know its only an echo, but I like it.
Starts on two yanks everytime, good a/v,.....gonna bury me with this saw.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 10, 2010)

This Super 250, it is the only chainsaw that I have left from my logging adventures. It saw it's last real use in second growth Redwoods.


----------



## blackoak (Apr 10, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> This Super 250, it is the only chainsaw that I have left from my logging adventures. It saw it's last real use in second growth Redwoods.


Rumor has it Randy that you were kind of rough on your saws. LOL. That's a dam fine looking S250. How did it survive?


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 10, 2010)

blackoak said:


> Rumor has it Randy that you were kind of rough on your saws. LOL. That's a dam fine looking S250. How did it survive?




LOL
I had a period of time where I was rough on equipment, I saw the welder weekly. This chainsaw was one of my last, it didn't see the abuse that others endured. It has maybe 400 hours on it.


----------



## Steveo_supremo (Apr 10, 2010)

The 371. First saw I split cases and rebuilt and it's a hell of a chainsaw. Can't see myself ever parting with it unless maybe I give it to my boy when He's 30 or so (He's 5 now and I'm 30).


----------



## cjnspecial (Apr 10, 2010)

Stihl 460. It's got plenty of power for 99% of what I do, isn't too heavy, easy to work on and parts are cheap/plentiful. 
If I climbed trees more, it would be the 200T.


----------



## litefoot (Apr 10, 2010)

I've gotten rid of about a dozen saws the last couple of years. I'm left with an 026, 034 and a 440. I'd have a hard time parting with any of them. I guess I'd say the 440 as it was my first complete rebuild.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Apr 10, 2010)

Dolmar 6800


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 10, 2010)

Nope, theres none I would not get rid of for enough money. 

It would take quite a bit of money to pry a couple loose though.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Apr 10, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Nope, theres none I would not get rid of for enough money.
> 
> It would take quite a bit of money to pry a couple loose though.



+1 Same boat here!


----------



## diesel&coffee (Apr 10, 2010)

+2

but my 076 new in box...  just asking why would I get rid of it!


----------



## alderman (Apr 10, 2010)

I could do anything I need to do with my Shindaiwa 577, so it stays.


----------



## oscar4883 (Apr 10, 2010)

200t


----------



## 7600 (Apr 10, 2010)

044 stihl


----------



## DSS (Apr 10, 2010)

But why ????? There's got to be some good stories out there.opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 10, 2010)

Stihl 028 was the first saw I ever bought, I sold it after I found the 028 super I have now...I can't say I wouldn't sell it though, but I doubt if anyone would pay me what I want.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 10, 2010)

Gee Chris, that`s a real hard question, I only have a couple saws, well a couple and a few or whatever. I guess my late dads 600 Pioneer will stay with me for ever or until I can no longer pick it up.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## nixon (Apr 10, 2010)

I only have 3 saws , nothing special,a 372 xp , 346xp ,and Ms 044 . If I had to keep only one ,it'd be the 044 . I'm not knocking the XP's ,as they are very capable saws . I'm just so very comfortable with the way the 044 feels and works .


----------



## blackoak (Apr 10, 2010)

My MS 200T, 026, MS361, 066 Red light., With these 4 saws I can do anything I need to do. All the rest are merchandise to sell.


----------



## DSS (Apr 10, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gee Chris, that`s a real hard question, I only have a couple saws, well a couple and a few or whatever. I guess my late dads 600 Pioneer will stay with me for ever or until I can no longer pick it up.
> Pioneerguy600



LOL.
Yes Jerry, by the sound of things, you would have a little harder time than most of us to pick one to keep.
It's nice that you have one of your fathers saws. A nice thing to pass down.


----------



## RVALUE (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh that's easy. My _chain _saw(s).


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine are all for sale....


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 10, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Mine are all for sale....



LOL... 

For me its my P50.... I inherited it from a family member when he passed away. Its what started the madness.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 10, 2010)

I've done got rid of most of the ones i wish were still alive. wore out a few old ones. never thought about rebuilding one back then. I guess of all them i have now, I will never part with the poulan 3400, It was my father in laws and it hasn't been run much. It still runs and cuts like a new one. Probably will never get rid of the 036 either. I love that saw.


----------



## RVALUE (Apr 10, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> I've done got rid of most of the ones i wish were still alive. wore out a few old ones. never thought about rebuilding one back then. I guess of all them i have now, I will never part with the poulan 3400, It was my father in laws and it hasn't been run much. It still runs and cuts like a new one. Probably will never get rid of the 036 either. I love that saw.



And it goes without saying, lipstick.


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 10, 2010)

not a mini mac but it is a mac, McCulloch Pro Mac 310, was my dads and I just reconditioned it and it runs pretty darn good, it'll be on the shelf for a long time...


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 10, 2010)

From a utilitarian standpoint, I'd have to keep the 371 because I can comfortably do just about anything with it, even cut the biggest trees I can expect to see around here if I had to. Not so good for milling, but if I found myself in a situation where I had to get rid of all my saws but that one, I doubt I'd be doing much milling anyway!

For sentimental reasons etc., the one I should never have let go is the one I did. A couple years ago before I got involved here and really started collecting saws, I let my dad sell the old XL-12 we used to cut firewood with when I was a kid. He only got something like $50 for it (probably all it was worth), but I wish so often I had it back. He said he'd have given it to me had he known I wanted it. That old thing cut countless cords of wood over 15 years or so before he retired it. Many memories of cursing due to a vapor-locked carb on a hot day too!


----------



## hoss (Apr 10, 2010)

The first Homelite 750 that I built from the ground up and got JUST RIGHT. Probably my favorite saw to use regularly. I do have to say that my Skil 1690, Mac 797/101B and 090G with big top end would be real hard to let go too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 10, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> And it goes without saying, lipstick.


LOL, Nah that one could go, But nobody would want it.lol


----------



## Will_C (Apr 10, 2010)

My brother and I inheirited my father's Pro Mac 850. Dad bought the saw in 1979. It was, believe or not, the first saw I ran very much, and i spent two winters cutting firewood commercially with my dad when I was first out of high school. I don't think we have started it in years, but it will never leave the family.

Will


----------



## E.V.A. Sawman (Apr 10, 2010)

Jonsered 510SP, first new saw I ever bought, used it cutting pulp for a few years, then went to a Partner. The saw sat on a shelf in our shop for years, found it a few years ago, still have the bill of sale and owners book. It still runs and in not to bad shape. Wasn't a bad saw at the time, but they had a few issues! Just seen a 435sp with heated bars at a local shop, looks like new, guy said it was used to cut fireplace wood. $150. Might just have to add it to the collection.


----------



## MS260 Fan (Apr 10, 2010)

Great thread D66.

Based on function only I'd keep my 046 Magnum. It'll do everything I need it to and weighs less than the MS660.

For sentimental reasons I'll keep my MS260. I agree there's probably a few better 50cc saws in this class. It was my first saw when I didn't need a saw but wanted one. I bought it used. It was advertised as broken. Apparently the engine would run and bog and the chain wouldn't turn. It runs much better now that I released the chain brake.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 10, 2010)

ms260 fan said:


> great thread d66.
> 
> Based on function only i'd keep my 046 magnum. It'll do everything i need it to and weighs less than the ms660.
> 
> For sentimental reasons i'll keep my ms260. I agree there's probably a few better 50cc saws in this class. It was my first saw when i didn't need a saw but wanted one. I bought it used. It was advertised as broken. Apparently the engine would run and bog and the chain wouldn't turn. It runs much better now that i released the chain brake.



lolololol


----------



## DJ4wd (Apr 10, 2010)

My Jonesred 2063 is the saw Id never part with..unless it was completely destroyed of course..Why? cause its my first major saw and I love it. Very fast powerful and even though it only has a 20 inch bar on it, I imagine it would handle a 26"


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 10, 2010)

Probably the 2375. My dad let me have it. I've talked about selling it, but it's not worth much in terms of money. It was my second saw I owned, but the first one I ever used and basically it started the whole chainsaw thing for me.

I did ditch the 18" bar though, it got sold with the little craftsman saw I use to have. No, I don't miss that part lol.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 10, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> My Jonesred 2063 is the saw Id never part with..


 Yours is the special *"Trubo Edition"* as well.


----------



## weimedog (Apr 10, 2010)

Husqvarna 365


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 10, 2010)

For me it would be my Mall 7 I got from my Dad 30 years ago.
It was in running condition when I got it, I made a few cuts with it then
it sat in the garage. About five years ago I cleaned it up and got it
running again. My Daugther does not want me to ever sell it. 
She has seen it all her life and shes 27 now, She wants it when
my time is up here. So some day she will be the proud owner of
the Mall 7.


----------



## foursaps (Apr 10, 2010)

it would be either my homelite super xl auto, or my jonsered 630. why, you ask? cause the homelite was my grandfathers saw he bought brand new when he moved onto the property i still live on. still runs good, and reminds me of him every time i pick it up. the jonsered was my fahters that he gave me after i rebuilt it not to long ago. both would be kept purely for sentimental value, although they both are pretty good saws for what they are.

edit: when rebuilding the mall7, did the pink paint job have something to do with you daughter wanting it?? (i sure hope so!!!)


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 10, 2010)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> For me it would be my Mall 7 I got from my Dad 30 years ago.
> It was in running condition when I got it, I made a few cuts with it then
> it sat in the garage. About five years ago I cleaned it up and got it
> running again. My Daugther does not want me to ever sell it.
> ...



Cliff, that's a great lineage for an old Mall 7. I hope your daughter inherits all your saws eventually and gets the same bug for keeping things running like you have.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 10, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> LOL.
> Yes Jerry, by the sound of things, you would have a little harder time than most of us to pick one to keep.
> It's nice that you have one of your fathers saws. A nice thing to pass down.



I actually have all of the saws my dad ever owned, all of the saws that I have bought and owned for woods work and even my uncles saws, then my FIL`s saws and the list goes on. Never thought that I was a collector until I passed 50 saws, now I think of myself as a hoarder. LOL.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## DSS (Apr 10, 2010)

MS260 Fan said:


> Great thread D66.
> 
> Based on function only I'd keep my 046 Magnum. It'll do everything I need it to and weighs less than the MS660.
> 
> For sentimental reasons I'll keep my MS260. I agree there's probably a few better 50cc saws in this class. It was my first saw when I didn't need a saw but wanted one. I bought it used. It was advertised as broken. Apparently the engine would run and bog and the chain wouldn't turn. It runs much better now that I released the chain brake.


LMAO. That's a great way to end up with a saw Darcy


pioneerguy600 said:


> I actually have all of the saws my dad ever owned, all of the saws that I have bought and owned for woods work and even my uncles saws, then my FIL`s saws and the list goes on. Never thought that I was a collector until I passed 50 saws, now I think of myself as a hoarder. LOL.
> Pioneerguy600



Well Jerry if you're gonna be a hoarder, thats the kind to be for sure.LOL


These are some great stories guys. Just the way I wanted the thread to go
Keep up the good workopcorn:opcorn:

And SS, what the hell is up with the avatar??????????? No chicks????


----------



## MS260 Fan (Apr 10, 2010)

*Inheriting saws*

All this talk of inheriting saws got me thinking about my dad's Jonsered. I'm pretty sure it's a 520SP. He's used it as a firewood saw since he bought it new in 1984. No maintenance. No running it out of fuel every fall. It just keeps going. 

About 15 yrs ago my then 15 yr old brother snagged it to help his buddy. His friend had been paid to clear brush for the township. Power tools were not part of the deal. When he got home I told him I couldn't believe my old man let him use the saw. He tells me he didn't ask. Then he tells me he used straight gas to fill it up. He tells me you obviously don't have to add oil to the gas because there's a different 'hole' to add oil and there was definitely some in there.

Neither of us ever told my dad about the straight gas. I'm thinking we may never say anything.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## oldsaw (Apr 10, 2010)

Have to be the 066. Now, losing the sawinredneck inspired Husky 350 would be painful. Thats an animal

If it weren't for the milling, I'd pick another...maybe.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a few that reside inside with me full time, they would be very hard for me to let them go also, family owned since new.

















Pioneerguy600


----------



## DSS (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are beautifully restored saws Jerry.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Apr 10, 2010)

the one I have now.


----------



## PineFever (Apr 10, 2010)

Two actually, 044 and Mini Mac 25
Had em both so long they are like my children.
You don't get rid of or sell your children.......or do you?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 10, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Those are beautifully restored saws Jerry.



Thanks Chris, I chose those two as they have never spent a night out in a cold shed or shop since new, they have been stored inside a heated home since new.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## polkat (Apr 10, 2010)

mine would have to be my old 026 I have been porting away, I take it everywhere in the back of my truck, and it has never let me down. last year I cut 10 cords of all 16" dia oak and it just loved it; just today I had it up in a tree building a tree house for the kids. Its my go to everyday saw. I can give it a rest with the big stuff now that I got a 066 (this is a close second though I dont think I would part with either)


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine would be 

My Stihl 050 av

My 2 Pioneers can go, as they do not have the memorys of miling with my dad on a burn. Wearing coveralls and by the time we were done all black, tired, sore but happy.

I hope to eventually fix it, and use it again, but never the less, it will stay with me forever.
I will be buried with that saw.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry, can't make it just one saw. Can't do it. Wouldn't be prudent, as one old Bushy president once said in his "Thousand Points of Light" speech. My tree work is too varied for one saw.  

For me, they are the 028S, and the 038 Mag.

The 028S because it's the saw I started with when I did tree and firewood work out in N.D. lo, those many years ago. They say you never forget your first love. Thus . . .

And 038 Mag (muff mod and ported), because it is an absolute beast at 72cc with those mods. I've got an 8-pin sprocket coming to replace the 7-pin, and I'll be running the 20-inch Rollomatic ES with 3/8 pitch RSC. It's amazing how much it likes to eat with the 7-pin, and with that much grunt and the increased chain speed with the 8-pin, look out! And I can easily swap back to the 7-pin and run a 28-inch B&C if I hit a job that needs the longer bar.

So it's a combination of sentiment (028S), admiration (038 Mag) and practicality (both saws). Now, you'll see in my sig I already have a saw capable of tackling bigger wood, but the logical extension of asking which saw(s) I'll never get rid of is to imagine how I'd continue my arborist/firewood life with only those remaining saws. I can work with an 028 up a ladder if I have to, so those two would do me for everything.


----------



## DSS (Apr 10, 2010)

PineFever said:


> Two actually, 044 and Mini Mac 25
> Had em both so long they are like my children.
> You don't get rid of or sell your children.......or do you?



There's the original odd couple........044 and a mini mac.


----------



## TRI955 (Apr 10, 2010)

As I have said before, it would have to be my 262XP. No great stories behind it, just for what I _really_ need a saw for (firewood) I think it's perfect. Plus I just love the way it runs!!! I'm having a really hard time deciding if I should have it ported or not.....I've been kicking that idea around since I bought it!







Mike


----------



## warjohn (Apr 10, 2010)

I know a lot of you have heard this before but it is my Jonsered 2077. It belonged to my BIL who was killed in a motorcycle wreck. We did everything together. Second would be my 2051. I bought it with some of the money I inherited when my dad passed away. Then there is my 2153. My kids bought it for me for christmas.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 10, 2010)

The one saw I could never get rid of is my 031AVE, or my 031AV, the 540 Homelite, or maybe my 360 Pro, or my 064. Oh wait, I coudln't sell my Stihl 090 if my life depended on it, but I am also attached to my Homelites and JD55v.

Heck man, what kinda question is this!!! Like which kid do you want to put up for adoption? haha
On a serious note, my dad gave me his 031AVE- that I will never part with. On top of the sentimental value, there is just something special about an 031 to me for some reason.
And a little side note, aside from grabbing my 090 just because, it is also something to one day pass down (within the family). Something special about all of them I guess.
I am at a hard place in my collection. There are a couple I would like to add, but none that I want to get rid of. I have 17, which isn't crazy in comparison- to some. I have been getting a hankerin' for an 041G lately though...


----------



## teacherman (Apr 10, 2010)

My original 026, my first Stihl. The reason I joined this site 2 years ago.
My 044, because it runs so well, and it feels right. I did a nice handle repair,thread link in my sig. 
Also, probably my original 009, though I did cannibalize the carb for an 011 AVT I am putting together for a buddy.

And the 660, because it is new, and it runs GREAT! I really enjoy using it. 

That seems like a good four saw plan, but I do have a nice 200T for climbing work. 

I also like my 028 Super parts saw that I rebuilt, and it has amazing power for its size

So, I guess that means a six saw plan. Make that seven, because i sure like the 361. I will leave the muffler stock, because it is a nice quiet saw.

Everything else is likely for sale, but only after I get them in perfect mechanical condition. I have sold three saws, and they were all good, with satisfied buyers.


----------



## TommySaw (Apr 10, 2010)

for utility I would have to say my 372xp for the obvious reasons of capability but I would *really* miss my 346xp it is soo much fun to run and it's the first pro saw I bought brand new.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 10, 2010)

Back in the mid-eighties I smoked a pipe.
One day while I was at the state fair, on a lark, I entered a pipe smoking contest.
I won a daily contest which qualified me for the championship, held on the last day of the fair. I don't remember where I placed in the championship, I think it was around 14th out of 21, but I was hooked.
I started entering every contest I could find and over time, I started to win one occasionally.

Fast forward a couple of years to the "International Association of Pipe Smokers Clubs" world championship which was held in Michigan that year.
There I met a fine older gentleman (I was in my mid 20s at the time and he was newly retired) who befriended me.
He wasn't like the majority of the people there, he was as country as I was, just from a lot farther north.

He was the first chainsaw collector I ever knew. Prior to that time a chainsaw was just a tool to me. I had a real nice 3400 Poulan, the first saw I ever bought.
He was a huge Stihl fan and had many of the different models and variations, and used to give me the ####ens over my "junky old PooLahn" as he called it. (He later picked up a 3400 that became one of his favorite "go to" saws. He would never admit it and said the reason he always took it was because "If I drop a tree on that damned thing there won't be nothin' gone".) 
Over time, he became one of the very best friends I've ever had, almost like a mix of step dad, uncle, and best friend.
Through the years my wife and I made many trips to Michigan to visit with him, and he and I spent many quality hours in his garage working on saws and pouring over the volumes of books and sales brochures he had, drinking a few beers and smoking our pipes. I never tired of hearing the stories of his life and gleaning bits of wisdom from his classes at the school of hard knocks.
I would call him or he would call me a couple of times a month and we would talk for hours.

In the middle of the year before last, he started complaining that he didn't have any energy and tired very quickly.
I told him to get to a Dr. and find out why, because he had always been a strong and hard worker that would stay right with me step for step all day long, but he just kept saying that it was all part of getting older. Then during one particular phone call, I noticed his "smokers cough" was a lot worse than it had been, and he said he wasn't worried about that but that he had been having trouble going to the bathroom.

I finally convinced him to call his Dr. in November and was LIVID when the earliest appointment he could get was in Jan.
When Jan. rolled around, the Drs. office furnace quit and the pipes froze and they rescheduled him for April.
His daughter called me at the end of March to tell me they had taken him to the E.R. and found cancer in his lungs colon liver and brain.

After the funeral, his son-in-law took me out to the garage and said "Pop wanted you to have these".
There, sitting lined up in a row were his near mint 056Super, mint 026PRO and a 009 that I had tried to talk him out of for years.

Yeah!!!
Those three will always have a home!!!


Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 10, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Back in the mid-eighties I smoked a pipe.
> One day while I was at the state fair, on a lark, I entered a pipe smoking contest.
> I won a daily contest which qualified me for the championship, held on the last day of the fair. I don't remember where I placed in the championship, I think it was around 14th out of 21, but I was hooked.
> I started entering every contest I could find and over time, I started to win one occasionally.
> ...



Thanks for sharing that with us Mike. No way could I part with those memories either.


----------



## gregz (Apr 10, 2010)

I have had alot of saws,sold alot of saws. This here 066 will be with be till they dig my hole.
It's a good one


----------



## caotropheus (Apr 10, 2010)

I would say the 460 and the little echo 341.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Apr 10, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gee Chris, that`s a real hard question, I only have a couple saws, well a couple and a few or whatever. I guess my late dads 600 Pioneer will stay with me for ever or until I can no longer pick it up.
> Pioneerguy600



Jerry, don't you mean a couple hundred?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 11, 2010)

My 660 that TreeSingr modded for me. When it's done, I'm done. Done, as in retired. When I finally blow it up I'm going to stick it bar down into a five gallon bucket of concrete and put a bird feeder on top of it. Great yard ornament.

Only one problem...that saw has a year of hard use on it and it's still running strong. Dammit.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 11, 2010)

For me it would have to be the 371BB.
It was my second saw after the 750VL Echo which I thought was a great saw (and it was at the time) till I got the 371. Wow, the power increase, antivibes, filtering, less weight etc.
Now with a bit of work done to it, it will do most of what I need.


----------



## ryan_marine (Apr 11, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Nope, theres none I would not get rid of for enough money.
> 
> It would take quite a bit of money to pry a couple loose though.



Mine have made me too much money to let them go. All of them have gotten me out of a bad spot. But for enough for a new one and I would let them go.

Ray


----------



## sawbones (Apr 11, 2010)

the one saw I dont think I will ever part with is my new ms 460 magnum.

My last 046 mag served me well for 8 years. If for some reason I am not able
to run the 460 I will pull this new 361 down off the shelf were it sits till that day. 

If I cant run the 361 then I will probally be taking a dirt nap


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Apr 11, 2010)

*Ya, the ones I haven't told any one about! LOL
So the wife will be contacting interesting parties, PM's answered in order they came in! LOL!*


----------



## DSS (Apr 11, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> my dads old 015 and Skil 1616
> 
> They arent worth much but the memories of cutting wood with them are priceless. I spent many nice days in the woods filling up the trucks and trailers with wood with these saws.



Thats what its all about for me too. Lot of good memories from the days spent cutting firewood

Lots of nice saws and good stories here guys.


----------



## the westspartan (Apr 11, 2010)

My Snellerized 441. There isn't much that saw can't do.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 11, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Back in the mid-eighties I smoked a pipe.
> One day while I was at the state fair, on a lark, I entered a pipe smoking contest.
> I won a daily contest which qualified me for the championship, held on the last day of the fair. I don't remember where I placed in the championship, I think it was around 14th out of 21, but I was hooked.
> I started entering every contest I could find and over time, I started to win one occasionally.
> ...



That's one of the best stories I've ever read.


----------



## DSS (Apr 11, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> That's one of the best stories I've ever read.



Yeah, that's a classic, isn't it ?

I've never heard of a pipe smoking contest ???


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 11, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Yeah, that's a classic, isn't it ?
> 
> I've never heard of a pipe smoking contest ???



Thanks Guys!!

I was lucky enough to be back to back World Champion in '94 and '95.


Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 11, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Yeah, that's a classic, isn't it ?
> 
> I've never heard of a pipe smoking contest ???



Back in the day I did attend a bong-a-thong...but I didn't inhale.


----------



## sparks66 (Apr 11, 2010)

044 8pin


----------



## PineFever (Apr 11, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Back in the day I did attend a bong-a-thong...but I didn't inhale.



+1
That is funny :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Apr 11, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Back in the day I did attend a bong-a-thong...but I didn't inhale.





rms61moparman said:


> Thanks Guys!!
> 
> I was lucky enough to be back to back World Champion in '94 and '95.
> 
> ...



Alright guys, I know I'm dumb, but WTF does a pipe smoking contest involve????

How are you judged??? By who gets the biggest bowlfull ?? Whoever uses the least matches to get a big roaster going????
Who can inhale the most without puking????

I seriously don't understand??

HEH HEH Bong-a-thon......LMFAO


----------



## Freehand (Apr 11, 2010)

Husky 268,bought it when I was 17 with the first two paychecks that I could rub together.Falled timber for four seasons,has cut 100's of cords,been through nine bars.I've even milled three or four thousand feet with it.

Original p+c.....She's just now after 18 years starting to look tired.The only saw I owned till a couple of years ago...

My sentiment is in my sig....opcorn:


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 11, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Alright guys, I know I'm dumb, but WTF does a pipe smoking contest involve????
> 
> How are you judged??? By who gets the biggest bowlfull ?? Whoever uses the least matches to get a big roaster going????
> Who can inhale the most without puking????
> ...





Every competitor gets 3.3 grams of tobacco.
They load the pipe (that is supplied by the contestant in the vast majority of cases) after it is inspected by the judges.
When everyone is ready, the clock is started and you get one minute to light your pipe.
At the end of that minute, the official time starts and the last guy producing smoke is the winner.
The contestants signify, when they are no longer able to produce smoke by calling out..."I'm Out" and the timekeeper records their time.
If a contestant doesn't produce smoke in a reasonable amount of time and fails to call out, the Judge will order him to produce smoke and if he cannot the judge calls the time at the point the contestant was ordered to produce smoke.
(Failing to call out is considered cheating and is VERY frowned upon by the fellow competitors)

So if you smoke too fast you will burn up all of your tobacco and your pipe will go out.
If you smoke too slow, the fire will die from lack of oxygen.
The trick is to keep just enough oxygen to keep the fire going and not too much.

Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 11, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Every competitor gets 3.3 grams of tobacco.
> They load the pipe (that is supplied by the contestant in the vast majority of cases) after it is inspected by the judges.
> When everyone is ready, the clock is started and you get one minute to light your pipe.
> At the end of that minute, the official time starts and the last guy producing smoke is the winner.
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up...I was wondering WTH.


----------



## DSS (Apr 11, 2010)

I've never heard of such a thing. Pretty neat. Guess there's a technique to everything when you think about it.

Were you seriously world champ?


----------



## OhioGregg (Apr 11, 2010)

Great story there Mike! 
I tried smoking a pipe back in late 70's, thought I would quit smoking ciggs, that way..LOL First thing I would do when the pipe went out, was light up a butt!. Needless to say, I gave up the pipe, but still smoke like a old coal train..

As far as saws go..I guess I would keep my 3400 I bought new in mid 80's, My first real saw. and my personal favorite, Poulan 4000!!


Gregg,


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 11, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Were you seriously world champ?





Yep!

TWICE!!!


1990 Tom Armes, Louisville, Kentucky • 1:19:40
1991 Jan Travis, Talorsville, Kentucky • 1:29:39
1992 Paul T. Spaniola, Flint, Michigan • 1:38:53
1993 Wayne Shake, Florence, Kentucky • 1:26:57
*1994 Randall M. Sullivan, Campbellsville, KY • 1:25:22
1995 Randall M. Sullivan, Franklinton, KY • 1:23:45*
1996 Dan Griffin, Houston, Texas • 1:23:17
1997 Coy Howard, Springfield, Kentucky • 1:40:43
1998 Paul Howard, Louisville, Kentucky • 1:39:23
1999 David J. Sprunger, Saginaw, Michigan • 1:28:42


Mike


----------



## MuleyJ (Apr 11, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a few that reside inside with me full time, they would be very hard for me to let them go also, family owned since new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I had either of these, those are some great looking saws. I have a soft spot for that second one that thing looks very very nice!
Worth quoting just to see the pic more often.


----------



## DSS (Apr 11, 2010)

warjohn said:


> I know a lot of you have heard this before but it is my Jonsered 2077. It belonged to my BIL who was killed in a motorcycle wreck. We did everything together. Second would be my 2051. I bought it with some of the money I inherited when my dad passed away. Then there is my 2153. My kids bought it for me for christmas.


Good reasons all. 


procarbine2k1 said:


> The one saw I could never get rid of is my 031AVE, or my 031AV, the 540 Homelite, or maybe my 360 Pro, or my 064. Oh wait, I coudln't sell my Stihl 090 if my life depended on it, but I am also attached to my Homelites and JD55v.
> 
> Heck man, what kinda question is this!!! Like which kid do you want to put up for adoption? haha
> On a serious note, my dad gave me his 031AVE- that I will never part with. On top of the sentimental value, there is just something special about an 031 to me for some reason.
> ...



I hear ya. I have a few more I want to gather up, but none i really want to get rid of either. 
I guess I was thinking more along sentimental lines when I was thinking about this thread, but damn it's hard to get rid of some of them.
Love the old homies and my pioneers, but if I could only keep one ,it would have to be the deere cause of the memories.


----------



## ray benson (Apr 11, 2010)

Wouldn't part with my Dad's saw, a Poulan 3700. All the others can be easily replaced.


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 11, 2010)

*The 026*

Never thought I would see this.






Devonhubb gets the credit for making me aware of the new 026's for sale.

I paid the price of a new 260, but why not, I would rather have this one.

Sometimes I get temporary insanity and sell something that I should not have sold.

Like my 026 before this one. Two weeks, I was looking for another one, and I got lucky to find this one.

This one I will never sell, because I would not be likely to find another one NIB.

Now if I could just fine an 036 pro new.....


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 12, 2010)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Jerry, don't you mean a couple hundred?



Geeeezzze Jeff if everyone finds out they may think I have a problem, like CAD.
LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 12, 2010)

MuleyJ said:


> If I had either of these, those are some great looking saws. I have a soft spot for that second one that thing looks very very nice!
> Worth quoting just to see the pic more often.



I think the RA is as close to an art form that can be found in the sandcast chainsaws, they were the last of their kind, the Pioneer 600 was the next model and they had to change the shape somewhat so that the molds used for die-casting them would work more effieciently.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 12, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I think the RA is as close to an art form that can be found in the sandcast chainsaws, they were the last of their kind, the Pioneer 660 was the next model and they had to change the shape somewhat so that the molds used for die-casting them would work more effieciently.
> Pioneerguy600


that pioneer saw you have is without a doubt the best looking saw i've ever seen.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 12, 2010)

For me, it would have to be the NIB MS440 I just got. It's not just another saw I acquired. It's not just because it's new. It's the culmination of all the saws I've owned. I can't image a better saw. Running a close second is the 346XP. For its size, it's has to be the most impressive saw I own.

From a collectors stand point, it would have to be the 07S I restored. There's not another saw like it, that I'm aware of, with a "hood" like that. It's definately unique.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Apr 12, 2010)

i don't plan on selling any of my current saws.

one never knows the way the economy is these days though.

if i was forced to sell all but one. i think i would keep the old painted red to look like a j-red 044 with the 046 jug.

in spite of the saw being old as king tut- i believe it is the best starting and hardest running saw i have had since the old j-red 930s!

all though all my 044s are excellent running examples, the old red 044 seems to get stronger every time i crank it up.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## DSS (Apr 12, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> that pioneer saw you have is without a doubt the best looking saw i've ever seen.



:agree2:

What he said +1


----------



## MS260 Fan (Apr 12, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> :agree2:
> 
> What he said +1



Count me in! I don't think it gets any better than that Pioneer:agree2::agree2:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 12, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a few that reside inside with me full time, they would be very hard for me to let them go also, family owned since new.



Jerry, this saw in particular reminds me strongly of the stylistic lines seen in some vintage motorcycles, and that's 

just

plain

cool! 

Thanks for posting the pics. 



blsnelling said:


> From a collectors stand point, it would have to be the 07S I restored. There's not another saw like it, that I'm aware of, with a "hood" like that. It's definately unique.



Pics, Brad? I'm a Stihl ho, as you know. Can't get enough of Super Sugar Crisp!


----------



## catbuster (Apr 12, 2010)

No saw I ever will own is worth not getting rid of when its completely worn out... But if I had my dad's 048 back,it would be the one... My dad fell a LOT of hardwood with that saw. Lord knows the stories he has.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't get to attached to my saws but there are couple I've sold to pay bills that I wish i could get back. 
Push come to shove most of mine are easily replaced, I've never had any really rare or special saws.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 12, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I don't get to attached to my saws but there are couple I've sold to pay bills that I wish i could get back.



Yeah. Been there, done that years ago. Guns too. A guy's gotta do what a guy's gotta do. If I could have back my Savage Model 99 lever action in .300 Savage (pre-1948) with the brass counter, full buckhorn sights and all, I'd be a VERY happy man! I've been divorced twice, but I regret selling that gun far more than I regret saying goodbye to those couple of witchy-poos.  

I have instant loyalty to guns, trucks, horses and saws that put out. If they keep putting out, my loyalty lasts forever.


----------



## Old Mac Guy (Apr 12, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Yeah. Been there, done that years ago. Guns too. A guy's gotta do what a guy's gotta do. If I could have back my Savage Model 99 lever action in .300 Savage (pre-1948) with the brass counter, full buckhorn sights and all, I'd be a VERY happy man! I've been divorced twice, but I regret selling that gun far more than I regret saying goodbye to those couple of witchy-poos.
> 
> I have instant loyalty to guns, trucks, horses and saws that put out. If they keep putting out, my loyalty lasts forever.



Amen, brother! I bought my Savage 99 .300, exactly as you describe, 30 years ago for $75 from the owner of a KOA campground who gave that for it to some poor broke guy traveling through, didn't know anything about the gun and didn't care... just wanted his $75 back out of it. It makes tight 3" patterns at 100 yards, open sight. I wouldn't part with it for love nor money. Ammo a little hard to find so I ordered a couple cases a few years ago. Only fire maybe 3-4 rounds a year...

As far as chainsaws go... My Root *KeenKutter* is the only one known to exist... anywhere. NFS
I happen to have two (2) Skarie Chain Lightening chainsaws. Only three (3) known to exist. Made in 1954-1955 by Skarie, Inc. in Baltimore, MD. Rare Birds!!!
I'd like to find a Mozwood...


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 12, 2010)

Ken-

Speaking of rare old birds, have you ever seen an Atlanta Saw Works T-80? The only place I've seen one is in the old ads in Chainsaw Age.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 12, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> that pioneer saw you have is without a doubt the best looking saw i've ever seen.



Then we agree on that one point, mine may not be the best looking RA out there but the RA`s in general are the best looking chainsaws ever made, at least to my minds eye. From all angles of view they present beautiful curves.













Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 12, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> :agree2:
> 
> What he said +1



Thanks Chris
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 12, 2010)

MS260 Fan said:


> Count me in! I don't think it gets any better than that Pioneer:agree2::agree2:



Thanks, the RA is a classic in my books.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 12, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Jerry, this saw in particular reminds me strongly of the stylistic lines seen in some vintage motorcycles, and that's
> 
> just
> 
> ...


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 12, 2010)

Style, everything used to have style. Style and function together, not rare in Vintage chainsaws. This Remington will be one of the last to go, if it comes to that.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 12, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Style, everything used to have style. Style and function together, not rare in Vintage chainsaws. This Remington will be one of the last to go, if it comes to that.



Them Remingtons, many models of them were also very stylish, the 754, Log Master and GP were always favs of mine.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Evan (Apr 12, 2010)

i wont get rid of these two




my 026 is a keeper to


----------



## jrjuday (Apr 12, 2010)

*361?*

Evan, is that a 361 in your picture?


----------



## Evan (Apr 12, 2010)

440. weighs only slightly more then a 361


----------



## jrjuday (Apr 12, 2010)

*I knew that!!!*

Just mesin' with ya.


----------



## Old Mac Guy (Apr 12, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Ken- Speaking of rare old birds, have you ever seen an Atlanta Saw Works T-80? The only place I've seen one is in the old ads in Chainsaw Age.



JJ - Not only have I never seen one... I'd never _heard_ of one, until you mentioned it. Do you have any photos? - Ken


----------



## woodyman (Apr 12, 2010)

It would have to be my stock 034AV.No story behind it,just got it and like it alot.


----------



## West Texas (Apr 13, 2010)

I've got two 'modified' 361's done by a couple of 'pro's' -- they are superb saws for the woods and with a pipe in friendly competition. And I'll probably never part with either one. BUT, the one that will never leave me is a 'late model' 026. I say late model, cause it has the same carb and air filter as the 260. I've probably bought at least 25 or 30, 026, 026 Pro, 260, 260 Pro saws off of eBay, fixed them up and sold them to local ranchers and friends. Plus worked on quite a few saws that belonged to friends. Each time I compare them to this one; and, none of them have out performed it with the same bar and chain. I have no explanation as to why its such a great saw; I think some just come off the assembly line better than others. Or maybe it was a particular production run at a particular plant. All I've done to it is modify the muffler. I run it with an 18" bar and 3/8" semi-skip square chisel chain. I use good gasoline and Mobil 2T Racing oil for my mixture at 50:1. It has downed, cut and limbed a lot of trees in the mountains of West Texas.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 13, 2010)

Old Mac Guy said:


> JJ - Not only have I never seen one... I'd never _heard_ of one, until you mentioned it. Do you have any photos? - Ken



Ken-

I'll scan some ads I saved when I go home. Atlanta Saw Works made a lot of mid and large-sized models in the early-late 60's using the common industrial engines of that era- Power Products AH-58/81, H-82, West Bend 580/700/820, etc. They had some decent styling too.


----------



## just a dave (Apr 13, 2010)

*The saw I will never get rid of*

*Mini Mac* 32cc with a 16" bar. My wife bought it for me for an anniversary over 20 years ago. She picked it out herself( i'm impressed, she is clueless when it comes to mechanical stuff). the saw still runs great! I have cut sooo many cords with it. It starts 3rd pull every time(no kidding, every time) in any weather, and its seen it all, classic noreasters, ice storms, hurricanes, thunderstorms, twisters, heat waves( I won't do that again if I can help it).It was my best saw until,,,,,,, the end of last November I went to my cousins shop to clear out the back yard, he's into snowmobile racing and anything with a motor so I brought another mac,3516, to see if he could get it runnin right, anyway, I'm cuttin through 20" pine logs and the saw was struggling bad. He tapped me on the shoulder and says "try this one", He hands me a stihl 290. I could not believe how fast this thing was, man, you can really get some work done with this! I never ran a stihl before. 
The next day I was using my favorite Mac(3rd pull) in my back yard and it was so slow I could stand it no more, I put it away and went on ebay and bought an 031AV and an 017 mini woodboss, won them both, didn't expect to. I got the 031 first, didn't start, plug wire broke, the 017 showed up the next day and started right up so I put it to work. It's a great saw, already faster than the mac, but I still wanted a bigger saw. It's kinda hard with a low budget. My wife would be so pissed off if she new how many saws I bought. I kept looking on ebay and finally won an 028 Super Woodboss in great shape. Now my Mini Mac just sits in it's case in the back of the shed. It will still start 3rd pull,,,no kidding.
That's my story and i'm stickin to it.


----------



## DSS (Apr 13, 2010)

Old Mac Guy said:


> Amen, brother! I bought my Savage 99 .300, exactly as you describe, 30 years ago for $75 from the owner of a KOA campground who gave that for it to some poor broke guy traveling through, didn't know anything about the gun and didn't care... just wanted his $75 back out of it. It makes tight 3" patterns at 100 yards, open sight. I wouldn't part with it for love nor money. Ammo a little hard to find so I ordered a couple cases a few years ago. Only fire maybe 3-4 rounds a year...
> 
> As far as chainsaws go... My Root *KeenKutter* is the only one known to exist... anywhere. NFS
> I happen to have two (2) Skarie Chain Lightening chainsaws. Only three (3) known to exist. Made in 1954-1955 by Skarie, Inc. in Baltimore, MD. Rare Birds!!!
> I'd like to find a Mozwood...


I don't have any guns, but if I had saws that rare , I probably would


RandyMac said:


> Style, everything used to have style. Style and function together, not rare in Vintage chainsaws. This Remington will be one of the last to go, if it comes to that.



I always thought those old remingtons had a lot of style too,Randy:agree2:
That oil cap looks like a briggs and stratton ?????


----------



## DSS (Apr 13, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Chris
> Pioneerguy600


Every time you put up a different picture of that saw, I like it more! A neighbor of mine has a pioneer 620 in his barn that I might try to buy and fix up, but I doubt it will look as good as any of yours. Nice old saws.


just a dave said:


> *Mini Mac* 32cc with a 16" bar. My wife bought it for me for an anniversary over 20 years ago. She picked it out herself( i'm impressed, she is clueless when it comes to mechanical stuff). the saw still runs great! I have cut sooo many cords with it. It starts 3rd pull every time(no kidding, every time) in any weather, and its seen it all, classic noreasters, ice storms, hurricanes, thunderstorms, twisters, heat waves( I won't do that again if I can help it).It was my best saw until,,,,,,, the end of last November I went to my cousins shop to clear out the back yard, he's into snowmobile racing and anything with a motor so I brought another mac,3516, to see if he could get it runnin right, anyway, I'm cuttin through 20" pine logs and the saw was struggling bad. He tapped me on the shoulder and says "try this one", He hands me a stihl 290. I could not believe how fast this thing was, man, you can really get some work done with this! I never ran a stihl before.
> The next day I was using my favorite Mac(3rd pull) in my back yard and it was so slow I could stand it no more, I put it away and went on ebay and bought an 031AV and an 017 mini woodboss, won them both, didn't expect to. I got the 031 first, didn't start, plug wire broke, the 017 showed up the next day and started right up so I put it to work. It's a great saw, already faster than the mac, but I still wanted a bigger saw. It's kinda hard with a low budget. My wife would be so pissed off if she new how many saws I bought. I kept looking on ebay and finally won an 028 Super Woodboss in great shape. Now my Mini Mac just sits in it's case in the back of the shed. It will still start 3rd pull,,,no kidding.
> That's my story and i'm stickin to it.



LOL. I knew somone would have a mini mac story. Nothing wrong with a mini, it did what you wanted it to for 20 years. And now you got 4 good saws.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Apr 13, 2010)

I have to say that the Pioneer 650 I got from Jerry will stay for good. Great looking saw and a fantastic runner!


----------



## DSS (Apr 13, 2010)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I have to say that the Pioneer 650 I got from Jerry will stay for good. Great looking saw and a fantastic runner!






:love1:


----------



## gwiley (Apr 13, 2010)

*Husqvarna 350*

I LOVE my 3 Husqvarna 350s, you can have them when you pry them from my cold dead hands. They are light enough to use all day long but still pack enough power to cut anything I throw at them (with a few small, er large exceptions). The vibration is low, the saw sips fuel and the 18" 

They 350 was cheap enough to have multiple ones so that I always have a spare and can then interchange parts and consumables.

I really like my 372, but it is too heavy for a full day of saw work and it is a thirsty saw compared to the 350 (but it sure does pack a punch).


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 13, 2010)

Did I mention mine are for sale.....


----------



## rxe (Apr 13, 2010)

For emotional reasons, my Dad's Alpina 07S isn't going anywhere. The story is quite good. He worked for a UK bank, got pretty senior and they asked him what he would like for a retirement present and, having just bought a chunk of woodland in Wales he said "a chainsaw". His friends, being bankers, simply went to a saw shop and picked the biggest, meanest looking, most expensive thing on the shelf. In terms of saws we might know about, it is a hell of a lot heavier than a 660, a bit lighter than an 075 and was running a 25" bar. It is built like a tank, makes a god awful racket and of course has no chain brake. It cuts pretty well though. 

How suitable was it? Well, he'd never used a chainsaw in his life before, and the forest was a steep sided valley in Wales covered in pine trees. To his credit, he hauled that thing all over the valley until he was 81. He only stuck it in his leg once, and walked out looking like something out of zombie apocalypse. PPE? Didn't really exist in those days, and he'd lost most of his hearing shooting artillery at Falaise, so ear defenders were strictly optional.

I still look after that woodland, cutting down wind blows in the summer, and every now and again, I come across little wood piles that are slowly rotting into the ground and covered with inch thick moss. It makes you feel a bit mortal seeing that. 

Of my saws, the 460 would be the last one to go, but I'm not really big on getting rid of anything, let alone saws.


----------



## DSS (Apr 13, 2010)

rxe said:


> For emotional reasons, my Dad's Alpina 07S isn't going anywhere. The story is quite good. He worked for a UK bank, got pretty senior and they asked him what he would like for a retirement present and, having just bought a chunk of woodland in Wales he said "a chainsaw". His friends, being bankers, simply went to a saw shop and picked the biggest, meanest looking, most expensive thing on the shelf. In terms of saws we might know about, it is a hell of a lot heavier than a 660, a bit lighter than an 075 and was running a 25" bar. It is built like a tank, makes a god awful racket and of course has no chain brake. It cuts pretty well though.
> 
> How suitable was it? Well, he'd never used a chainsaw in his life before, and the forest was a steep sided valley in Wales covered in pine trees. To his credit, he hauled that thing all over the valley until he was 81. He only stuck it in his leg once, and walked out looking like something out of zombie apocalypse. PPE? Didn't really exist in those days, and he'd lost most of his hearing shooting artillery at Falaise, so ear defenders were strictly optional.
> 
> ...



Good story. Rep sent


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Apr 13, 2010)

I guess I will never part with this one. It can get a little heavy at times but does the job very well.


----------



## stipes (Apr 13, 2010)

*For me...*

My 028 super.....My Dad bought that brand new....First Stihl we both ever ran...


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 13, 2010)

My 306 will be here 4-ever. Too much wood cut with it to even begin telling some of the stories. Not to mention the 306 is the toughest, longest lasting firewood saw on the planet!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 13, 2010)

[QUOTE= originally posted by rxe

I still look after that woodland, cutting down wind blows in the summer, and every now and again, I come across little wood piles that are slowly rotting into the ground and covered with inch thick moss. It makes you feel a bit mortal seeing that. 

Can I ever relate to that, I have been looking after a piece of land that has been in our family since 1754. I first walked it in 1955 with my Great uncle George, worked it with my Grandfather and my dad and everytime I go there there is little reminders of cutting jobs from many years before, moss covered stumps, piles of small wood and brush and a rock or two piled one upon another to make room for a sleigh to pass through in the winter, little bits of chain or a hauling dog stuck in a fencepost. Always brings back a memory or two, thats when the mortal thing strikes home.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Apr 13, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Nope, theres none I would not get rid of for enough money.
> 
> It would take quite a bit of money to pry a couple loose though.



Hmmm... Guess if I had to pick would be 200T.. but the 361 likely a second. (not that I don't love the rest of the pack  )


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 13, 2010)

Husky 395 xp. It was the most expensive. I'm glad I have the 570 now so I don't have to use the big one in the tree as much


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 13, 2010)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I have to say that the Pioneer 650 I got from Jerry will stay for good. Great looking saw and a fantastic runner!



Still looking good Jeff, got many hours on it so far?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Apr 14, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Still looking good Jeff, got many hours on it so far?
> Pioneerguy600



Not as many as I'd like. I didn't take it to cut up the mango tree because mango is very sappy. It will seize up the chain if the saw sets too long between cuts.


----------



## jeepinmatt (Apr 15, 2010)

There are two that I will never sell, 1 that may grow on me. 

The first is a Homelite Super2 (dual trigger). It was my dad's first saw, and was given to him by his dad in the late 70's. 

The other one is dad's Stihl 028AV Super. He bought it when hurricane Hugo hit the Carolinas in 1989. It still has the original bar and chain (though I did buy a new chain for it last week). I cut my teeth on those saws, and the 028 was always the "big" saw.

Fast forward to about 2 years ago, I bought some land and started clearing. I had been using the 028 a whole lot, and it stayed in the truck with me, and dad got tired of not having it around. So I started looking for a new saw for me. I got the opportunity to use a 384xp, and was totally blown away. I started researching, and of course stumbled onto Arboristsite.com. I talked to a few dealers about Dolmar 7900's, but I never did pull the trigger and buy one. Then I saw a Stihl 046 Magnum on craigslist for $200. I went and took a look at it, ran it, and brought it home. 

At first it didn't idle well, didn't pull that great on the top end, and had a dull chain. I tuned on it as best as I knew how, but I never could get the idle to come down. I finally messed with it and learned enough to get it just right, and now it runs like a champ. Since it was my first saw, I will probably keep it forever, but I haven't set my mind to it yet (just picked up a Husky 359, MS360Pro, and MS361 all for cheap).


----------



## headleyj (Apr 15, 2010)

my 372XPW - love that sucker


----------



## DSS (Apr 15, 2010)

jeepinmatt said:


> There are two that I will never sell, 1 that may grow on me.
> 
> The first is a Homelite Super2 (dual trigger). It was my dad's first saw, and was given to him by his dad in the late 70's.
> 
> ...



Good story. Gotta love the old homies. Rep sent.


----------



## DSS (Oct 9, 2010)

Bump.

Lotta good stories here...any new ones?


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 9, 2010)

Get ready to laugh .......

For my Suburbanite Harry Homeowner purposes, my Husqvarna 51.


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 9, 2010)

Just can't part with any of my Stihls,






























































'cause I've never owned one 

But when I do, it will be a keeper. Never got rid of any of my saws yet.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm not getting rid of this one. There's something about those saws from Nova Scotia.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 9, 2010)

Never this old Homelite 330. Cause it is my Dad's favorite saw. I plan to fix it up. It's a good cutting saw really.




Check out that brazing job on that bar. An old guy around here did that. Works as it should, like it was'nt even there.


----------



## boutselis (Oct 10, 2010)

*husqvarna 61 rancher and 034*

I am pretty green because even though I have been cutting down trees for money for 20 years it isn't my real business. Around where I live there isn't a lot of husqvarna floating around. Its all stihl. Every dealer. The couple of places that sold huskies stayed in business for a very short time. I like saws and I buy some and clean/ fix them up and sell them sometimes. So when I got a chance to buy a 026, ms260 pro, ms360 pro and this 61 rancher for a total of $400 I took it. At the time I had no real idea what the rancher was. I didn't know husqvarna had the great idea of putting the cc's right in the model or that they even had a date on them. 2 things that stihl doesn't do. I only took the husqvarna because it was part of a package and thought it was going to be the first thing I got rid of.

That was until I used it. I don't know if it has had any work done to it but I'll take this rancher over the 360 pro any day. I sold the 360. This rancher is real quick and very powerful for its size. Even though its from 1985 It seems perfect. Its a damn good saw. well worth the $100 I spent on it. 

The other one I'll never get rid of is my 034 (apart now for cab work. no pictures) but thats because its very ugly and I would never get what its really worth. Its too ugly for pictures anyway. Its a good saw also as long as you don't look at it.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 10, 2010)

boutselis said:


> I am pretty green because even though I have been cutting down trees for money for 20 years it isn't my real business. Around where I live there isn't a lot of husqvarna floating around. Its all stihl. Every dealer. The couple of places that sold huskies stayed in business for a very short time. I like saws and I buy some and clean/ fix them up and sell them sometimes. So when I got a chance to buy a 026, ms260 pro, ms360 pro and this 61 rancher for a total of $400 I took it. At the time I had no real idea what the rancher was. I didn't know husqvarna had the great idea of putting the cc's right in the model or that they even had a date on them. 2 things that stihl doesn't do. I only took the husqvarna because it was part of a package and thought it was going to be the first thing I got rid of.
> 
> That was until I used it. I don't know if it has had any work done to it but I'll take this rancher over the 360 pro any day. I sold the 360. This rancher is real quick and very powerful for its size. Even though its from 1985 It seems perfect. Its a damn good saw. well worth the $100 I spent on it.
> 
> The other one I'll never get rid of is my 034 (apart now for cab work. no pictures) but thats because its very ugly and I would never get what its really worth. Its too ugly for pictures anyway. Its a good saw also as long as you don't look at it.



I just repaired a Husky 65 for a guy, that saw has some power. I was impressed by it.


----------



## gmax (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll keep my Pioneer 620 & Ole Mac 999 plus a few more.


----------



## blackoak (Oct 10, 2010)

Every saw I own I will sell for the right price. Nothing sacred around here except for the "old" woman.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 10, 2010)

I could probably work a lot harder and get by with just the 372.

But then I don't get attached to Saws like I do firearms, Motorcycles,Tractors, and good dogs.

All of mine save a couple projects, get put to work and are just tools that can be fascinating.

Nearest thing to a saw I have been attached to, is the 262 I bought used and ran the hell out of untill it grew legs. It had "Personality" of sorts and didn't care for early morning starts, or getting left in the truck overnight.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## abikerboy (Oct 10, 2010)

I've got two. My Mac PM10-10S, and my old Homelite XL with a 12" bar that was my mom's "trimming" saw! If I had to pick though, the Homie would stay here forever! I got her a couple of years ago when my mom passed away. She's got some hours on her, been worked pretty good over the last 25-30 yrs, but my mom was picky, and cleaned up, it still looks darned good!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Oct 10, 2010)

Dolmar 6800, about the best ever made and I bought it new.


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 10, 2010)

Homelite XL-12, kept my family warm a lot of winters.



Then I found out about AV,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Oct 10, 2010)

gmax said:


> I'll keep my Pioneer 620 & Ole Mac 999 plus a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gmax (Oct 10, 2010)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> gmax said:
> 
> 
> > I'll keep my Pioneer 620 & Ole Mac 999 plus a few more.
> ...


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 10, 2010)

Can't remember if I replied to this thread or not, but for me it would be the only new saw m daddy ever bought (2nd in all) Jonsered 2094.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Oct 10, 2010)

gmax said:


> pastryguyhawaii said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, the later Pioneers also look nice
> ...


----------



## Slamm (Oct 11, 2010)

As a home owner/landowner, I'd keep the modded 361/20" ES, best all round saw made.

As a logger in these parts, modded 441/28" ES, smooth and powerful and doesn't weigh as much as a 660, LOL.

Sam


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep, now that I own a 361, and knowing that they arent being made anymore, I will definetly be keeping this one. I can't describe the love I have for this saw.


----------



## jhkaska (Oct 11, 2010)

You guys have a fun thread going here. So I'll add my story. 

The saw that I will never get rid of is my first saw, Stihl 031, bought new in about 1973. Came with a twenty inch bar, case, tool set, operator's manual, two chains, and no chain brake. This was my only saw for about thenty years, and I used it for cutting firewood off of construction projects. Then I began cutting firewood from driftwood logs that washed up on the beach in storms. One evening, as it was getting dark and the tide was coming in, I was cutting a nice fresh 16 inch by 40 foot log. I suddenly realized that if my saw gave out, I would lose this prize log to the tide. The saw did not fail me but I still decided to have some backup saws. Went shopping at state surplus where the Department of Natural Resorces gets rid of their saws. The saws have mostly been used by the guys who fight forest fires and are generally in good condition. Bought a couple of 029's and an 036Pro. Prices at that time for these used saws was generally $75 each and maximum price was $125 for the bigger saws. That was the beginning of my CAD problem. Now, a couple dozen saws later, I still have these Stihl's that got me into this and they are working fine. The 031 muffler is getting rusty from the exposure to salt water but still has 165 psi compression. The only problem that I had was about twenty years ago it lost spark so the dealer convinced me to put in the Stihl electronic module that was available at that time. That solved the problem. I suppose that the hoses and seals should be replaced but as long as it is still running good, I'll probably not touch it. I did just buy some new clutch springs so will get them installed shortly. I think that the salt water is taking a toll on them. 

Concerning the question about why I would not consider parting with it. I just like it. Always starts good, sounds good, idles nice, and I even like the looks of it.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Still my ported 371XP BB. Just such a versatile saw.


----------



## Brian13 (Oct 11, 2010)

The one saw I will keep definitely has to be my Super 250. It was my grandfathers, then my fathers and now mine. When I dug it out it looked like it had been stored under water, with massive amounts of corrosion from sitting out side for years. 6 months later it looks and runs like it did 30 years ago.
What it looked like when I found it.





After I finished it.


----------



## headleyj (Oct 11, 2010)

my 372XPW


----------



## OldDeadOne (Oct 11, 2010)

Right now I love my Husky 350,but when I get the funds to rebuild my 372,I'm sure I'd sell my 350 and never get rid of the 372(but looking at those 395's my mouth is watering at getting one too lol)


----------



## purdyite (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd have to say my MS 361 that my wife bought me for anniversary/birthday. Why? Obvious reasons. 'nuff said.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 11, 2010)

*The one*

My lil old 346xp...

Cause it works, it's fun and never lets me down.


----------



## mfox (Oct 11, 2010)

Mac Super 44A. Also known as "Big Bertha." My dad had gotten it from a friend he worked with back in the early seventies. I can remember as a small boy when we had logs the Pro 10-10's couldn't handle, she would come out. That saw was the coolest thing to a young kid who dreamed of cutting with a real saw someday. Pretended to use it many times as a kid. Want to try to restore it someday.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Oct 11, 2010)

Mine would be my Poulan Pro 255. It was my first new saw I ever got. My dad gave it to me for either xmas or my birthday back in 1993. It is actually a great little saw, it is quiet as a mouse and pretty powerful and lightweight.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 11, 2010)

I have no emotional attachment to any of my saws so for the right price they're all for sale.


----------



## HuskerDolmar (Oct 11, 2010)

My Dolmar 6000. It's a little heavy, but I bought it new and have cut a small forest with it by now. It always starts and is a absolute pleasure to run.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 11, 2010)

My Homelite XL-12 for what should be obvious to anyone who has ran a XL-12. It is the saw that always starts and can handle about anything I need to do.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2010)

Roanoker494 said:


> My Homelite XL-12 for what should be obvious to anyone who has ran a XL-12. It is the saw that always starts and can handle about anything I need to do.









But why ya got safety chain on it.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 11, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> But why ya got safety chain on it. :D[/QUOTE]
> 
> It was a freebie and that what was on it. It was a new chain, and safety chain or not, can't see throwing it out. I have considered filing those tall bumpers down, have heard of folks doing that, but it seems to cut pretty well the way it is. I have some "rock and roll" chain here that I would have to cut down from 28" loops.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2010)

Roanoker494 said:


> It was a freebie and that what was on it. It was a new chain, and safety chain or not, can't see throwing it out. I have considered filing those tall bumpers down, have heard of folks doing that, but it seems to cut pretty well the way it is. I have some "rock and roll" chain here that I would have to cut down from 28" loops.



I would run it too, just ribbin ya a little. I love those saws too, check out my Sig...


----------



## Redneck Ont (Oct 11, 2010)

372XP Im going to have it put in my box when I kick the bucket :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 12, 2010)

*Boy this is a tough one.......*

....But if I could keep *only one* of my saws it'd be the sweet blue/white early Homelite XL12 (with an SXL P/C in it) that I bought from Farley9N a few years ago. It looks great and runs fantastic. It's cut a lot of firewood for me and has never let me down. Also, my Wife bought it for me (offa ebay) for my birthday!

I bought a craigslist Homelite SXL-AO after that so it'd take over the lion's share of the dirty work, keeping the XL12 from getting any more scratched up!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2010)

You guys probably have me figured out by now. I'll a favorite saw of the week sorta feller. I'm still cutting with my 036, and really like this saw. It's not at all heavy, and after a good woods port is plenty strong, so I'm still claiming it as my favorite, at least until I get the 046 all buttoned up just so. 

I just tore down a couple of P series Pioneers and really like the way these saws are built. The P50 is a work of art. Compact design (for an 82cc saw), two thin rings, beefy crank and bearings. I also like the way the oil pump is made, and it's got electronic ignition. Not bad for a 30 year old saw. :chainsawguy:


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 12, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> You guys probably have me figured out by now. I'll a favorite saw of the week sorta feller. I'm still cutting with my 036, and really like this saw. It's not at all heavy, and after a good woods port is plenty strong, so I'm still claiming it as my favorite, at least until I get the 046 all buttoned up just so.
> 
> I just tore down a couple of P series Pioneers and really like the way these saws are built. The P50 is a work of art. Compact design (for an 82cc saw), two thin rings, beefy crank and bearings. I also like the way the oil pump is made, and it's got electronic ignition. Not bad for a 30 year old saw. :chainsawguy:


Kinda hard being a Razorback fan in Tennessee huh. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Kinda hard being a Razorback fan in Tennessee huh. I'm just sayin.



A Razorback??? That's a wild pig ain't it? We shoot and eat them damn things every chance we get. Hell they ain't good for ####, just tear up the garden. :bang:


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 12, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> A Razorback??? That's a wild pig ain't it? We shoot and eat them damn things every chance we get. Hell they ain't good for ####, just tear up the garden. :bang:


Well ya got the hog nose on.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Well ya got the hog nose on.



LOL Damn I do don't I.

Sometimes I'm sooooo thick headed.


----------



## Beowulf (Oct 14, 2010)

The MS200T that my 82 year old FIL talked me into... he likes using it when he comes out to cut firewood with us and I have grown somewhat addicted to it as well.

The close second would be the Echo PPT-265 Pole Saw that keeps me from using the 200T so much!

The rest will most likely end up traded or sold eventually...


----------



## K7NUT (Oct 14, 2010)

*My BABY!*

My "King" saw, the 064!


----------



## Wildman1024 (Oct 14, 2010)

I got 2 saws I would never get rid of. One is my Homelite Xp-1020A that I built. This is the 1st saw I ever built and 1st saw over 70cc I ever ran. May even be the 1st homelite I ever ran. I built this thig from a pretty beat parts saw and NOS parts. I didnt even use an IPL just bought a bunch of stuff that looked right. It's funny cause its a good runner to. I have a full wrap for it but was cleaning the ugly and 1/2 gone green paint off it when I took these pics. 





http://i570.photobucket.com/albums/ss144/Wildman1988/Homelite XP/DSC00482.jpg

My second saw is a Poulan 6000/Dolmar 152. It's my favorite sounding saw and it runs really smooth. Great power with the ported engine to. I should get some newer pictures. It wears a 36" carlton bar now. I also stripped the paint off the bar you see and left it shiny but clear coated it it does not rust.


----------



## Saw Bones (Oct 14, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> and why?
> 
> Be honest now. If its a mini mac, say so and tell us why.
> Got a really good deal
> ...




The one I am using that runs good. Or one that is down and can be repaired cheaper than replaced. 

To me its a tool, when it's no longer useful (or if parts are too high and / or hard to find) I will get a new one, and never look back.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I have no emotional attachment to any of my saws so for the right price they're all for sale.



Me too, but some would be a real high price.


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 14, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> I got 2 saws I would never get rid of. One is my Homelite Xp-1020A that I built. This is the 1st saw I ever built and 1st saw over 70cc I ever ran. May even be the 1st homelite I ever ran. I built this thig from a pretty beat parts saw and NOS parts. I didnt even use an IPL just bought a bunch of stuff that looked right. It's funny cause its a good runner to. I have a full wrap for it but was cleaning the ugly and 1/2 gone green paint off it when I took these pics.



Very nice Rick! Eccentric is really diggin' that Cannon roller-nose.


----------



## grgbandkng (Oct 20, 2010)

*Jonsereds 80*

I only have four saws. One is a little Johny m36 that my late uncle bought new in 1975, that one would be hard to part with....but the one i could never sell, no matter what would be my 80. My dad bought it from his cousin in the early 80's, and he used it on and off for 15 years. It ran into some carb problems, and he gave up on it. Three years ago he gave it to me, and I got it running. It cuts like a beast now, and even if it dies, I'll never let it go.


----------



## merc_man (Oct 21, 2010)

038 magnum


----------



## CM76 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mine would have to be this SP125. It was a mess when I got hold of it: Missing alot of parts and absolutely filthy, but through this site and others I was able to find the help and the parts required to rebuild it. It is mechanically sound - lots of NOS parts inside, but it still has most of its original exterior.

Regards,

Chris.


----------



## chopmistchopper (Oct 29, 2011)

My 1993 STIHL 066 red light 7.8 HP magnum, and my old reliable 038 magnum. The 038 mag may be a heavy, outdated, "boat anchor" by some people's standards BUT it is the one saw I own that if I dropped it off a cliff, I could climb down, start it up and cut a path back to the top. IT IS ONE TOUGH S.O.B. with plenty of grunt for it's class. :angry2::greenchainsaw:


----------



## dmlefevre (Oct 29, 2011)

My dad's Husky 51. My BIL had it for a bit. It survived his abuse and I "Re-aquired " it a few years back. Reliable saw.


----------



## cberry121 (Oct 29, 2011)

My Mcculloch Pro Mac 610.. Back in The mid to late 80's my dad was out rabbit hunting with one of our dogs, and the dog started to howl at a small hemlock tree in the middle of an old skidder trail. When my dad walked over he saw the green manual oiler sticking out of the ground and nothing else. When he got it all uncovered it was this Pro Mac 610.. he took it home and cleaned it and it started after 2 pulls! still running to this day.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 29, 2011)

Of course things seem to change for me pretty regular, after all, I do see and run a lot of different saws. I probably have owned at least a hundred. I really don't have a favorite saw or one that I wouldn't ever sale. I thought I would have to keep the MS460 I won the build off with, but if the right price is offered that saw would be sold too. I really like my 066 Red Light, but if the right amount is offered........


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 29, 2011)

Mine was my 2094, but Im certain my 660 is a stronger saw. If I had to keep just one, it would be the ported 660 Magnum.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 29, 2011)

Randy you're like me. I can't turn down a good deal for me on a saw. I don't think I ever said I won't sell one.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 29, 2011)

Come on now guys, this is just for play. hell, given the right money anything (material wise)is for sell. I would sell any saw i had in a heart beat if the price is right. Mike, I dont really see you parting with that Poulan 655BP anyways.....


----------



## REJ2 (Oct 29, 2011)

365 special will always be part of the team, its like my favorite kid and i got three of them. kids that is.


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 29, 2011)

My 031AV :msp_w00t: It is the first chainsaw that I bought with my own money. :msp_biggrin: I bought it new in 1981. Over the years it has seen a lot of abuse. Once it fell off of the wood splitter while my dad was towing it back to the house and was run over. It got beat up pretty bad that time but I repaired it with used parts and continued to use it. About 4 years ago it seized up when I was cutting a stump that I was hung up on out from under my tractor. I rebuilt it this summer after getting bit by the CAD bug. Now it is running better than it has in years and even if it becomes a shelf queen it will be the one that I will never sell.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 29, 2011)

only one I cant sell is my 260, which my pops bought for me some years ago. It means alot to me and it'll always be with me lord willing. 

But the one that I would'nt want to part with unless I had a new one just like it would be my Husky 372 XPW. It's just the perfect size and power for all my falling needs. It's like they built that saw just for me. Never felt another one that feels so good to run.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 29, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Come on now guys, this is just for play. hell, given the right money anything (material wise)is for sell. I would sell any saw i had in a heart beat if the price is right. Mike, I dont really see you parting with that Poulan 655BP anyways.....


 
Yeah I don't plan on selling it. It seems I don't have a good track record of keeping saws long. :msp_smile:


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 29, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah I don't plan on selling it. It seems I don't have a good track record of keeping saws long. :msp_smile:


 
LOL, I dont either.....Heck, I want a different one every month or so seems like......


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 29, 2011)

There are a few - 346xpg(NE), MS361W (Euro), and of course the Jonsereds Raket 621 from 1970....:msp_wink:
Then I have to keep the 5100SH, as it was Witchys saw - as was the 339xp (even though she didn't really know that).....


----------



## XJWoody (Oct 29, 2011)

I am pretty in love with my muffler-modded 346XPNE. Enough to want another one to put up. With a fresh loop of 23RSC66, it is an angry little saw. I think maybe angry enough to be a "one saw plan" saw? :msp_scared:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 29, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Still my ported 371XP BB. Just such a versatile saw.


 
It would have looked better with the low filter and cover on it, but that might be a problem in Aussie land - have you tried? :msp_unsure:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 29, 2011)

XJWoody said:


> I am pretty in love with my muffler-modded 346XPNE. Enough to want another one to put up. With a fresh loop of 23RSC66, it is an angry little saw. I think maybe angry enough to be a "one saw plan" saw? :msp_scared:



Surely, but I would have changed that chain for Oregon 20LP(X)66 - it simply is a better chain!


----------



## sunfish (Oct 29, 2011)

XJWoody said:


> I am pretty in love with my muffler-modded 346XPNE. Enough to want another one to put up. With a fresh loop of 23RSC66, it is an angry little saw. I think maybe angry enough to be a "one saw plan" saw? :msp_scared:


 
Great one saw plan!

The OE worked for me for 9 years...



Then I found this place and started collecting more saws than I needed.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 29, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It would have looked better with the low filter and cover on it, but that might be a problem in Aussie land - have you tried? :msp_unsure:


 
Kind of like this? I also like the low top better...

This is the other saw I'd have a hard time lettin go of.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2011)

Work saws can always be replaced. These, not so easily.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 29, 2011)

You won this round Brad.


----------



## fearofpavement (Oct 29, 2011)

I like all the saws I have for their intended purpose but I think I would part with any of them for a perceived upgrade. The 026 I may have a bit of a struggle with as there are ties to the past with that but I would trade it for an MS261...


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 29, 2011)

fearofpavement said:


> I like all the saws I have for their intended purpose but I think I would part with any of them for a perceived upgrade. The 026 I may have a bit of a struggle with as there are ties to the past with that but I would trade it for an MS261...


 
If it were me I would be trading it for a 346xp. Just sayin.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2011)

If I had to pick one, it'd probably be the Mall 6.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Oct 29, 2011)

all my saws are in my sig aside from parts saws, and if i could keep only one i think it would be my 026 PRO. it was my first saw, wife bought it for me, and it can handle most of my cutting needs.


----------



## mama (Oct 29, 2011)

My partner S-55 I bought new in 1980.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 29, 2011)

This is like asking a woman if she could only have one pair of shoes which ones would she keep. If I had to pick one of my saws to get rid of I could probably do that, but it wouldnt be easy.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 30, 2011)

mama said:


> My partner S-55 I bought new in 1980.


 





Nice saw. I enjoyed the P70 I built a while back. I sold it though.


----------



## chucker (Oct 30, 2011)

?? that would probably be the one thats in my hands as im going down for the count for the last time!! so just please bury it with me ??? lol


----------



## ncfarmboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine would be my Dad's Grey top Husky 44. It is NFS. I love those little saws they are light, nimble and cut above their cc's. Pulls a 18" .325 x 72dl with authority. Love it so much I have 8 of them 1979's-1984. Yeh I'm compulsive obsessive. SO WHAT I'm among friends.
Shep


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Oct 30, 2011)

It ain't been born yet and its Mama died yesterday! Everything's for sale!


----------



## wyk (Oct 30, 2011)

I've got an old early 90's 268xp sitting in a friends garage I bought new as a first pro saw. I guess it's transcended it's value of a simple saw. However - whether saws, guns(even my machine guns and silencers), trucks, cars, etc etc are all for sale or can be taken from me without leaving much of a void. But try and take my dog, and I will murder you with my bare hands if you got to the saws first.

ROMAN ROCKET - FAITHFUL GREYHOUND COMPANION MEMORIAL AND TRIBUTE

Greyhound Rescue Adoption Europe


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 30, 2011)

K7NUT said:


> My "King" saw, the 064!




===

My 064 would be the last one I'd sell, but for the right money, anybody can own it...or anything else Ive got...


----------



## rob066 (Oct 30, 2011)

Simple my 346s. They make more revenue for me than any other saws I own. Big or small the 346 will mostly cut it all


----------



## Farmertim (Oct 31, 2011)

I only have two saws aside from throw away plastic poulan junk. The 346xp and 372xp are the perfect pair for the work we do around here--can't really imagine getting by without either one. I do not really have a sentimental attachment to the saws, just love the way they perform and make the work easier, even a little enjoyable. I use the 346xp for 75% of the work in overgrown fencerows etc., it is just so nimble and has the pizazz to grunt a little too. Having said that If I was forced to, I would probably choose the 372xp, as it is needed for felling and bucking larger wood. If I needed, I could limb etc., with the 372 (it also handles like a dream), but it would be asking a lot of the 346 to fell and buck 25"+ timber.

TimView attachment 205149


----------



## tallguys (Dec 22, 2011)

mowoodchopper said:


> Dolmar 6800



The one saw that you will never get rid of... and you got rid of it? :msp_confused:


----------



## Dill (Dec 22, 2011)

My partner/pioneer 500. Its really a Jonsered, but it was the first "real" saw I bought when I was 14. 100 bucks at a local pawn shop, money made shoveling sheep poop at another farm down the road. Wasn't sure I wanted it, but it fired up first pull. Still runs great, usually just toss a junk chain on it and rip up pallets for the evaporator. It really could use new anti vibe mounts since a couple are just duct tape.


----------



## Chud (Dec 22, 2011)

I will never part with the 044, 242, or 288


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 22, 2011)

*Homelite*

My almost-new Homelite Super 1050 Auto.


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 22, 2011)

My 044 doesnt get sold. Love that thing.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 22, 2011)

My ported 441CRM Tronic is the one i will never sell.


----------



## kev1n (Dec 22, 2011)

It would probably be the Pioneer P50 I built from parts with the aftermarket filter, but everything has a price I couldn't refuse.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 22, 2011)

There are a couple I would probably never sell the following 
046, 181 husky, 028. 
In that order, not sure why these saws. But I get attached to things. 
046 iv had for many years, replaced the rings. And baby this saw like a newborm. 
181. First true rebuild, I have wayyyy to much money wrapped up in it.. To much to sell it for what its worth. 
028. Not real sure, I just loooove this little saw!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSS (Dec 22, 2011)

kev1n said:


> It would probably be the Pioneer P50 I built from parts with the aftermarket filter, but everything has a price I couldn't refuse.



Damn that's a sharp looking P60 too Kevin. You just need the chainbrake to really set it off. Nice.


----------



## chainsaw kid (Dec 22, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Stihl 028 was the first saw I ever bought, I sold it after I found the 028 super I have now...I can't say I wouldn't sell it though, but I doubt if anyone would pay me what I want.



Do you still have the 028 super? The one I have I feel the same way about and I would only sell it to the right person as long as I knew it was safe.

Reason, when I got my 028 super the tank was broken off/no rear handle and it looked like it was left outside for years. Well I built it back up and dressed it with the same sun beat'n plastic. That's my sleeper...


----------



## stihl038x2 (Dec 22, 2011)

chainsaw kid said:


> Do you still have the 028 super? The one I have I feel the same way about and I would only sell it to the right person as long as I knew it was safe.
> 
> Reason, when I got my 028 super the tank was broken off/no rear handle and it looked like it was left outside for years. Well I built it back up and dressed it with the same sun beat'n plastic. *That's my sleeper*...



Sounds sneaky Kevin ! what did you do to wake it up ??

Steve


----------



## wyk (Dec 22, 2011)

Dragged her out for a photo last weekend:






She's not been used in nearly 10 years now.


----------



## Showme (Dec 22, 2011)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> For me it would be my Mall 7 I got from my Dad 30 years ago.
> It was in running condition when I got it, I made a few cuts with it then
> it sat in the garage. About five years ago I cleaned it up and got it
> running again. My Daugther does not want me to ever sell it.
> ...


Great looking saw!


----------



## chainsaw kid (Dec 22, 2011)

stihl038x2 said:


> Sounds sneaky Kevin ! what did you do to wake it up ??
> 
> Steve



Not too much Steve... It's just a well built real nice torquey little saw. It's not going to Indy.. I built two of them, one for me and one for my friend who always runs my saws in the videos.

I didn't go bananas with it/them, I ported them and run the squish as tight as I could w/out machine work. Muffler modded and cleaned up the carbs a little... Just a good little saw I respect. I posted this before in a thread when I compaired it to a ms260 with the 44.7mm jug... In an all around durable saw, the 028 super all day long! Cutting branches/limbing...the ms260 all day long.

Stihl 028 super - YouTube

Kevin


----------



## JimM (Dec 22, 2011)

My father passed away early in January, 2011. When going through some of his belongings in a shed I found a brand new, never fueled, McCulloch 130, in a nearly rotted away box. Sits on a shelf in my man-cave now. I don't remember him ever mentioning it. I'm certain I would have remembered had he did, as I had one of them at one time and really liked cutting with the little thing.


----------



## russhd1997 (Dec 22, 2011)

Earlier in this thread I posted that my Stihl 031AV is the saw that I will never sell. My camera phone was broken then and I didn't have any pics that I could post. Here she is making her internet debut. :chainsawguy:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2011)

chainsaw kid said:


> Do you still have the 028 super? The one I have I feel the same way about and I would only sell it to the right person as long as I knew it was safe.
> 
> Reason, when I got my 028 super the tank was broken off/no rear handle and it looked like it was left outside for years. Well I built it back up and dressed it with the same sun beat'n plastic. That's my sleeper...



Nope I don't have it anymore. I needed parts for another project........ 


In all honesty I've made some changes in my way of thinking since I made that post. I build saws everyday so they have become an item to make money from. They come and go very regularly these days. 

I do still have the MS460 build off saw I built for Terry's last GTG.........Make me a fair offer on it and it'll be gone.


----------



## kev1n (Dec 22, 2011)

DSS said:


> Damn that's a sharp looking P60 too Kevin. You just need the chainbrake to really set it off. Nice.




Thanks, you got some spare chainbrake parts lying around. lolol


----------



## DSS (Dec 22, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Nope I don't have it anymore. I needed parts for another project........
> 
> 
> In all honesty I've made some changes in my way of thinking since I made that post. I build saws everyday so they have become an item to make money from. They come and go very regularly these days.
> ...



You still got that P-50?

Don't sell that till you talk to daddy.:smile2:


----------



## DSS (Dec 22, 2011)

kev1n said:


> Thanks, you got some spare chainbrake parts lying around. lolol



The hardest part to find is the band itself. I put one together for my P-62 but the nos clutch cover I had doesn't have the holes for the outside dawg, so I gained the brake but lost one dawg.

I'll keep you in mind if I find anything.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2011)

DSS said:


> You still got that P-50?
> 
> Don't sell that till you talk to daddy.:smile2:



Oh yeah. I still have the P50.

I would let in go but don't figure it would fetch what I want for it. It's missing a bunch of paint, but is in perfect running condition.


----------



## DSS (Dec 22, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Oh yeah. I still have the P50.
> 
> I would let in go but don't figure it would fetch what I want for it. It's missing a bunch of paint, but is in perfect running condition.



None of them have any paint. I've never seen a 40 or a 50 with any, the 60's are a little better. I don't know if it was a primer issue or what.

The 41/51/61's are ok.

Maybe I'll find something good and we can do us a little swapping some day.


----------



## jammerz257 (Dec 22, 2011)

the one saw i won't part with is my grandpa's d44 mcculoch. takes a man and a boy to carry around, starts harder than...... but, i wont part with it for nothing. also, i think my kids will be cutting trees with my husky 257. it has done everything i have wanted from it and begged for more.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## garyischofield (Dec 22, 2011)

*little badass*

After using my 262 that Randy "livened up" for me,I'd have to say ,That 262's a keeper.Light enough with enough snap to handle most anything I cut.I don't find myself saying often when cutting,"any time now". It's pretty easy on my body which is becoming more and more an issue.My 2 gallons of gas daily through a 2100 or 394 are behind me.Gary


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Dec 22, 2011)

My 350 Husky, just because I like it the best.I'm not sure I could actually part with any of my saws voluntarily,though.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 24, 2011)

*Tree Monkey MS660*

I will never ever sale or loan this saw out.......




Ported 660 w/ 7 pin rim - YouTube


----------

